# Sonnenflasche Aka Juri Levenberg



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone has bought watches from this guy on Ebay? He is located in Germany and specialises in Russian watches.

I've bought a Yuri Gagarin limited edition chrono from him, but I'm not 100% confident of the authenticity. It's supposed to be a limited edition of 999 pieces, but the serial is ###/500  ? Also the lume on the watch is non-existent.

Advice appreciated.

Cheers,

Skinnydogg.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Evening Mr Skinny...

Juri is a very well known seller, and I doubt very much he would sell you a fake...

Russian limited editions are notoriously errr ' numericaly challenged' .......

Cant comment on the lume as I dont know the watch....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....there limited editions are legendary!!!! and the lume aint great, mine lasted about an hour on my aviatorIII, sent it off to be relumed, and it glows like a glowy thing


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

My old mans is the same so dont worry about it mate.

As Jason said he is a good seller so dont fret too much


----------



## SkinnyDogg (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheers guys.

I thought he was pretty kosher, but I got spooked by the number irregularity! Not really that bothered about the lume as I'm pretty chuffed with the timepiece anyway


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

I was/am looking at Poljot Jetfighters and this seller is listed as having sold counterfeits by a Poljot re-seller.

Apologies I cannot remember exactly where, this was a few weeks ago.

I will say I did doubt the Poljot-reseller claim as the eBay seller in question was putting them out a fair slice cheaper than that outfit and I cannot see a market for counterfeit Â£200 Poljots that only enthusiasts are going to buy as opposed to the ubiquitous 'Rolex' counterfeit bought by all and sundry.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Personally I would not deal with the man, mostly because he insulted my mom, who at the time had recently passed away. I used to deal with him a lot, until I started to receive crap and product barely packaged or simply bouncing around loose in a bag. Its debated if he actually is making some pieces himself and to what extent he does and the capability to modify. Nope start making insults because I get a DOA piece that was it for me. As he said "what do think think you can actually do to me" as he simply bailed on the DOA piece, after maybe 10 transactions. Want to deal with a gent for Russian find Julian.

.................


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

StevenJJ said:


> ...I cannot see a market for counterfeit Â£200 Poljots that only enthusiasts are going to buy as opposed to the ubiquitous 'Rolex' counterfeit bought by all and sundry.


No comeback likely on the Poljots, though; the records of Poljot 'Limited Editions' are, to say the least, indistinct...

I have bought bracelets from him, but would prefer not to buy a higher valued watch...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I've read good and bad about him but never dealed with the man myself - I guess he got too busy/successful for his own good and customer service suffered.

he is know to have sprouted many a redialed non-official and semi-official versions which are still nice watches I'm sure - just not got the same provenance.

(he had excellent contacts with the poljot factory parts bin)


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I have bought 4 watches from him.

Never had a problem myself. I also have a gagarin ltd edition. will check the number when I get home.

Mind you I think it may be fake. Its very good quality. Can't be rusian.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I had a manual wind JL badged watch a year or so ago which was a very nice watch indeed - sort of IWCish dial with a seconds subdial, screw down crown, display back showing a very ice looking movement - as I recall this was also a limited edition but I couldn't what number out how many watches it was. Also the lume was poor to non-existant so maybe that's normal for these watches. I wore it whilst on holiday in Turkey last year & the owner of "genuine fake" watch shop was very taken with it. I've sold it now but I'd consider having another


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

I have been watching one of his watches on ebay, this thread has put me off biding on it a bit.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Rather like James I had several dealings without problem and then a DOA. Situation was finally resolved with a refund. Their responses to my correspondence were unhelpful, dismissive and tardy. Not bothered to use again as prices rose steeply and customer service had apparently slumped to an unacceptable level. Seems to be a fair weather trader.

Julian (L)


----------

